# COLOGNE | Projects & Construction



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice site about the Kranhaus-project, a project to convert an old harbour into a modern city area:

http://www.kranhaus1.de/eng/start.html


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

More:

http://www.rheinauhafen-koeln.de/view.php?nid=0&page=1&switch_lid=4


----------



## jayo (Aug 30, 2007)

It would be nice if you made a list of projects  I'm interested in whats being planned there.


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

This will be Cologne's new central mosque:









_germany.info_









_telegraph.co.uk_









_zkm.de_









_flickr.com_









_bdonline.co.uk_


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

There is a possible height restriction in Cologne that does not allow any buildings taller than the Cologne Cathedral. Looks like the KolnTurm may remain the tallest building in the city for years o come.


----------



## nacy.jame (Sep 3, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=42297576&posted=1#post42297576


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

Jim856796 said:


> There is a possible height restriction in Cologne that does not allow any buildings taller than the Cologne Cathedral. Looks like the KolnTurm may remain the tallest building in the city for years o come.


The tallest building of Cologne is the Colonius, as fas as I know.


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

that's the sexiest mosque I've ever seen


----------



## LAZO (Nov 7, 2007)

JoKo65 said:


> This will be Cologne's new central mosque:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the finally design?? If yes, its just great! 

I wish we would build such modern mosques in Turkey too..


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

JoKo65 said:


> The tallest building of Cologne is the Colonius, as fas as I know.


The Colonius is a tower, not a real skyscraper. I'm counting the KolnTurm as the tallest building. The Colonium is the tallest free-standing structure in the city.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Dominium Cologne*

An interesting project of one of my favourite todays architects, Hans Kollhoff.
He builds in a modified postmodern style, I'd call it neohistoricism.
He designed Frankfurt MainPlaza and the center tower of Berlin Potsdamer Platz, for instance. 


*Dominium Köln*, mixed used building finished recently:



erbse said:


> Rendering Hochtief:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Schnitzel said:


>



What do you think?


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Please welcome this thread back at the surface of the GUD forum, pals  It's pulled out of the DN Archives.


Webcam of the huge reactor-lookalike DITIB mosque in Cologne Ehrenfeld:








http://www.ditib.de/insaat/bau.html (currently inactive, but about to come back)


----------



## iNotorious (Mar 9, 2010)

maxCologne 95m

past:
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4102/4907693909_ef74577ed2.jpg

present:









future:


----------



## costafinkel (Jun 11, 2010)

looks like Darth Vader


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ What, the mosque? Indeed, it seems evil.


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

Let's revive this thread!

maxCologne on Saturday:


----------



## Chris00 (Oct 10, 2008)

^^

cool


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

actually i like the new mosque...a modern building, interessting architecture...much better as some kitschy golden-marble stuff being build in saudi arabia at the moment (i.e. some buildings in makkah)


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

A more recent shot of the *Central Mosque* in Cologne from the German forum:



GeorgheHagi said:


> http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net





Nuclear power, much?


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Waidmarkt* project of Cologne:


iNotorious said:


> Aktuell:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Reichsbahndirektion*

Reichsbahndirektion, the former imperial train management building at the Rhein river, is getting renovated and gets a modern roof.

It was built in 1913 and is supposed to house offices after completion. Construction started already.


cologne68 said:


> Anscheinend soll 2013 mit dem Umbau in unmittelbarer Domnähe begonnen werden.
> 
> Mehr Infos: http://www.wettbewerbe-aktuell.de/d...lusFassade+ehemalige+Bahndirektion+Koeln.html
> 
> ...





cologne68 said:


> Seit letzter Woche ist das Gebäude komplett eingezäunt und eine Website www.neuedirektion.de ist online (bislang leider fast ohne Inhalte).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugly post-war look of the building today:








Quelle: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...n,_Konrad-Adenauer-Ufer_3,_Köln_(2048-50).jpg | © Raimond Spekking / CC-BY-SA-3.0 (via Wikimedia Commons)


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*MesseCity Köln*

The MesseCity (Traid Fair City) is a mixed complex for offices, living and shopping / commercial at the other side of the Rhein in "Köln-Deutz". It's next to the trade fair of Köln.



iNotorious said:


> http://www.koeln-deutz.de/Veranstaltungen-Ausstellung-präsentiert-Messe-City_866.html
> 
> 
> The area:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Gerling-Quartier*

The *Gerling-Quartier* is another central mixed area for Cologne / Köln:


iNotorious said:


> So soll's 2013 dann aussehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Rhine Boulevard*

The banks of the Rhine get a nice fresh redesign:


iNotorious said:


> Der Rheinboulevard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Project roundup*

Compilation of different projects in Cologne:


vsebi said:


> Ich fasse nochmal die wichtigsten Projekte zusammen und den aktuellen Stand (kasta Artikel als Hilfe):
> MaxCologne
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Finished for quite some time, but anyway, just to show Cologne is building highrises too (this one from 2001) - and set a role model for buildings like the NYC Gehry tower and Aqua in Chicago:

*KölnTurm* - 148m @ Mediapark


derUlukai said:


> (c) wikipedia.org; elke wetzig (oben), raimond spekking
> 
> gefällt mir sehr gut. könnte durchaus ein vorbild fürs aqua gewesen sein.. ist die aussichtsterasse zu empfehlen?





konny said:


> Köln Turm von Bochum-Ruhr auf Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ wow!!


I also like the Reichsbahndirektion


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Not a whole lot of projects for German's 4th biggest city.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

There's quite some more stuff going on (or was in recent years), but our Cologne users rarely post something.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Köln Turm looks somehow *much* higher than just ~150m.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

erbse said:


> There's quite some more stuff going on (or was in recent years), but our Cologne users rarely post something.


Makes sense. Is it the same thing with Munich? Thanks for the updates btw.


----------



## Hoogfriesland (Nov 22, 2005)

I love the Kölnturm, but the communication stuf (like the antenne) on the roof is too bad, it's breaking the design.

The new design for the Reichsbahndirektion looks stunning.


----------



## RobMarPer (Mar 23, 2013)

*Cologne Cathedral, Germany*


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

This thread could need some updates I guess.
Let's start with this one:

Flow - Leben am Rhein
Residential (~250 flats) and offices

District/Quarter: Rodenkirchen/Bayenthal
On map
































































Current situation:









Project homepage
project thread


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Flora (Botanical Garden)
Reconstruction of the pre-war arched roof of the botanical garden's main building.

District/Quarter: Nippes/Riehl
On map













































(image source)

And what it looked like before:








(image source)

Forum thread


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Rheintower
Residential

District/Quarter: Mülheim
On map

facade: brick stone
height: 20 storeys
floor spaces: 85m² - 260m²
Beginn of construction: early 2015
Completion: late 2017




























project homepage

forum thread


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Trade fair
Refurbishment and extension

District/Quarter: Innenstadt/Deutz (map)


refurbishment period: 2015 - 2030
new exhibition hall (due ~2018)
new conference centre (~2021)
investment volume: 600 Million Euro

new east entrance









south entrance









conference centre


















new passage


















schedule









project homepage

forum thread


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

Aktuell


















Die Eingangstüren(total lieblos/weißes Plastik) im alten Telefonzellenlook befinden sich quasi in einer Unterführung unter dem Glaswürfel. Ja auch PKW und LKW rauschen an einem vorbei und veranstalten ein Wettkrachen. Urin, der Geruch von uralt Stümmeln, Licht wie um 23:00 Uhr sind das A und O einer jeden Unterführung. Passt eigtl. zu Köln aber nicht mehr zu den anderen Eingängen der Messe. 
Drum finde ich die neuen Pläne gut gelungen. Aus der Unterführung wird eine Fußgängerzone mit viel Licht und der Glaskasten verschwindet gänzlich.


Eingang Nord



















Eingand Süd


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

^^ Yep, that's going to be a huge improvement.



Rheinboulevard
as mentioned in Post #24


status: u/c
opening scheduled: stairs - mid 2015; boulevard and historical park - end 2015
length: 520m




















*progress:*














































illumination test








image source: koeln-deutz-extra.de

project thread


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Gürzenich Quartier
Offices and retail spaces; named after the Gürzenich

District/Quarter: Innenstadt/Altstadt-Nord (on map)














































And the last time I visited:









project homepage

project forum thread


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Are there any projects happening along the pedestrian streets leading from the Cathedral? There were some awesome infill developments along that street that appeared to be brand new from when I went there in 2011, particularly including one with hundreds of pins sticking out of the facade and another that had solar panels covering every inch that was not window to give it a sparkling crystalline look.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Projects on the two main pedestrian streets Hohe Straße and Schildergasse are mostly about closing gaps or replacing pre-war architecture, hence are rather small mostly.

I can't recall a solar panel covered building to be honest. 
The one with pins sticking out of the facade might be this one? In the center of the image - couldn't find a better one, sorry. 








(big: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/51/Hohe_Straße_Köln_mit_Kölner_Dom-5532.jpg)
This building isn't that new actually but if I remember correctly they are thinking about illuminating it at night. Could be nice-looking because of the reflecting facade.


And these are some quite recently finished projects:

*Fielmann Haus*
there was a gap between the buildings before








Source and big version: http://www.chm.de/files/fielmann_03_martin_classen_upload.jpg

*Neumarkt Galerie*
reshaped existing building at the end of Schildergasse








(http://www.koeln.de/koeln/einkaufen)

*Weltstadthaus*
















(http://www.baukunst-nrw.de/objekte/Peek-Cloppenburg-Weltstadthaus-Koeln--103.htm)









(own)

A bigger upcoming project will be right next to the Weltstadthaus. The parish of the Antoniterkirche wants to redevelop the plot around the church (see left part of the picture above) to build a small square on Schildergasse with adjacent shops and gastronomy.

---

And this is what Hohe Straße looks like on Saturdays, still it's the Schildergasse which is considered as the most busiest shopping street in Europe (according to: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schildergasse).








(source)


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

One of the few places in the western world that resemble an Asian metropolis! 

Quite nice projects actually, Cologne is in need of more colourful and varied facades, to get rid of its "grey city" image.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

North-South Tunnel
Extension of the metro system.


Estimated building costs: € 1.1 billion
Length: 6.6 km
Startup:
Section Breslauer Platz - Heumarkt: 2011 - 2013
Section Severinstraße - Marktstraße: 2016
Complete line: ~2019










(http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nord-Süd-Stadtbahn)

Some pictures of the yet to be opened stations between Severinstraße and Marktstraße (completion scheduled for next year) by rundschau-online.de:


SputnikBooster said:


> Quelle und mehr: http://www.rundschau-online.de/koel...stuecke-unter-der-erde,15185496,29100326.html


Many renderings and photos of the already finished stations can be found in the *Cologne forum thread*.

Project homepage


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Heumarkt Station

One station on the north-south line presented in the last post is Heumarkt, which I thought is worth mentioning separately. 
It's Cologne's biggest metro station and forms an underground junction. Its hall measures 23 meters in height. The station was opened to the public in December 2013 and its total costs where 90 million euros.

These are some photos I took on the opening day. The upper east-west level wasn't finished back then.




























When it was under construction...









More photos can be found here.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

That underground stuff is pure awesome


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Dock 6-10, Rheinauhafen

District/Quarter: Innenstadt/Altstadt-Süd (on map)

The Rheinauhafen used to be an industrial habour area which has been transformed into a new urban quarter from 2003 to 2014. 
The building "Dock 6-10" forms the apex of this development as it was finished late last year as the last building of the key plan. It holds 15 flats, 4.000 m² of office space and commercial units in the ground floor.




























More pictures of the *Rheinauhafen in general* can be found *here*.

Dock 6-10 project homepage


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

They would have done better without that bland modernist appendix. The brick facades behind have more character and would have made a great riverfront with all the free space. Now it's unnecessarily built up and the styles clash. :|


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

This is the side with the marina. The brick stone building is sitting at the riverfront actually.

I, personally, quite like the new building. I think it's fitting well to the more modern architecture along the marina. Moreover I wouldn't like an empty plot here as a building is accentuating the walk on the peninsulas middle so nicely.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Ah well, I see. I was like "Junge, when did the Rhine become so narrow?"... :|


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, some really cool projects here. Cologne screams for a re-visit! I would just go to photograph the new underground!


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

erbse said:


> Ah well, I see. I was like "Junge, when did the Rhine become so narrow?"... :|




That's what the riverfront side looks like:
Rheinauhafen by .niraw, on Flickr



Ni3lS said:


> Wow, some really cool projects here. Cologne screams for a re-visit! I would just go to photograph the new underground!


Do it! I'd like to see your photos.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Extension Wallraf-Richartz-Museum & Fondation Corboud

Extension of Cologne's oldest museum which contains one of the biggest picture galleries of medieval painting in the world.

Construction start is set for this year and completion could be in April 2017.

District/Quarter: Innenstadt/Altstadt-Nord (map)









(*click for high resolution* - for the details )

museum homepage


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

The metro station is truly beautiful!


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

^^ Absolutely! I'm really happy with the new stations.
I just found some nice photos on Flickr which I posted in the Cologne sub-forum and which I'd like to share here, too. Those stations are truly photogenic. 



SputnikBooster said:


> *Heumarkt*
> 
> 2044 by .niraw, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Gerling Quartier

Transformation of an old office area into a mixed urban quarter by recreating post-war architecture and densifying with new buildings.

District/Quarter: Innenstadt/Altstadt-Nord (map)


Investment volume: ~370 million Euros
Completion: phase 1 - mid 2015; phase 2 - late 2016
Usage: Residential, offices, gastronomy, hotels, commercial areas

Overview:








(FRANKONIA Eurobau Friesenquartier GmbH)

In a bigger context:








(gerling-quartier.de)

Construction phase 1 (pictures from fall 2014):








(gerling-quartier.de)









(ksta.de)

Phase 2 (current):








(ksta.de)

More:

Cologne forum thread
project home page


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Gerling Quartier - Phase 1 (Living)

Selection of phase 1 residential projects in detail:

Haus Colonia
redevelopment




















Gereon Lofts
new building




















Haus Gerling
- 15 stories (62m)
- redevelopment




















Haus von Werth
partly new construction











Agrippina-Palais
new construction



















(all pictures taken from www.gerling-quartier.de)


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Gerling Quartier - phase 1 office projects

Selection of office projects in the 1st construction phase of the Gerling Quartier:

Lambertina Höfe
office redevelopment



















Carentinus Garten
gastronomy; new construction










Torhaus
new construction for offices and gastronomy










Gereons Carrée
offices redevelopment










(all pictures from www.gerling-quartier.de)


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

The Gerling Quartier is one of a kind. Great urban and dense scheme, mixed uses, quality classic-modern post-war architecture, beautifully restored and extended. That's how it's done Köln, that's how it's done! kay: Really looking forward to see it finished.


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

It's nice indeed, I just wish they'd leave the high-rise out, doesn't really fit the area.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Which highrise? The Haus Gerling is an existing building.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

^^ Yes, Haus Gerling was originally build for the Gerling Insurance Company in 1953 and is currently being redeveloped to become a residential building.


Deutzer Hafen

Feasibility study for the redevelopment of the old industrial habour on the right side of the rhine vis-à-vis to the Rheinauhafen into a mixed urban quarter.


area: 26.5 ha (view on map)
residential properties for 4,500 people (30% social housing)
5,000 workplaces
the habour in the south of Cologne (Godorfer Hafen) will be extended and remaining firms will be relocated from Deutzer Hafen to Godorfer Hafen in 2017/2018





































And what it looks like now:
http://i.imgur.com/LhsTQ2w.jpg?1
http://i.imgur.com/XM0K3I1.jpg?1

images source: http://www.astoc.de/index.php?lan=&s=1&t=&id=141&p=p

Cologne forum thread


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

*Lanxess Tower*

This project was last mentioned in post #16 and has been finished in the meantime. The main tenant Lanxess AG had already moved in some time ago. The smaller building in the front is occupied by a law office and a nice Kurdish restaurant in the ground floor.


















Images: Lanxess AG









Image: www.bona-me.de

Cologne forum project thread


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

*Reshaping of the cathedral's surroundings*
north and east side



















The small room seen in the following image will made the medieval baptistery from the 6th century accessible again. It was part of the church which stood on this plot before the cathedral was built.








images: Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten

progress:








own photo

There will be a showcase behind that black board seen in the above photo where samples of the cathedral works will be exposed.

Cologne forum project thread


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

The riverfront office towers and the Lanxess Tower look great!


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

*Some recently completed residential projects*









source









source









source









source









source









source









source

Cologne is currently growing at a rate of over 1.1% per year. The demographic forecast requires the city to build 50,000 new flats over the next 15 years to be able to house the expected 100,000 new inhabitants by 2030. 
And there's still much room for improvement. Only 1,000 flats are being built per year at the moment.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

And these are some not yet mentioned smaller u/c or upcoming residential projects:









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

*Zentralmoschee*

The central mosque of Cologne was mentioned on page 1 of this thread and is still under construction:




































images source

Next to the mosque there will also be a shopping mall for halal food:








source

Cologne forum project thread


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

*Magnus 31*

This project is about converting the two underused upper levels of a car park in the city center into apartments.
The project is supposed to be completed in early 2017. There will be 31 flats and a courtyard in 14 meters height.

This is what the car park used to look like: 








image: ksta.de

What it will look like:



































images: WvM Immobilien + Projektentwicklung GmbH


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

*Coeur Cologne*

New office building next to the central station.


Office space: 12,862 m²
Retail: 1,064 m²
Ground floor: gastronomy
Underground parking spaces: 160
Completion: 2016



























images: http://www.coeur-cologne.de/index.php/de/

Progress:








source: webcam

Project homepage


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Cologne finally improves, while through much of its post-war history the cityscape was only getting worse. The city needs some sort of new vernacular classical style. Something that lasts. The old town reconstruction and Gründerzeit quarters are models to follow for Cologne.


----------



## Weissenberg (Jul 31, 2014)

^ Wise words. I always had that feeling that Cologne is falling behind compared not only to Berlin or Hamburg, but also to Duesseldorf. It's still a very nice city and I really enjoy being there, but a city that over a million people call home, definitely deserves a more prestigious center.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

I agree. Much of the center has been rebuilt very hastily and unpretentiously after the end of the war. Many of these post-war buildings still exist today and are often in an unacceptable condition. 
Still, it will probably take a lot of time until we get a - as you called it - more prestigious center again.

A bigger project in the center is the reshaping of the cathedral's surroundings which I mentioned somewhere earlier in this thread. In addition to that the southern part of the Roncalliplatz and the surrounding area will get a major reshape.
The new administration of the diocese for example might look like this in future (replacing the post-war version):








Picture: Peter Kulka Architektur

Unfortunately, I don't think we'll see old town reconstructions in Cologne in the near future like we do in Leipzig, Frankfurt, Dresden, etc., though.


----------



## Ludi (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, really nice draft! gotic in new interpretation with glas, etc. :cheers:


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

*Rheinboulevard*
Was last mentioned in #56.

The stairs are about to be completed and will be opened to public in summer. The boulevard itself will probably follow later this year.


























































































pictures: (c) Hardt, koeln.de

Full gallery: http://www.koeln.de/bilder/kategorie/koelnbilder/galerie/der-rheinboulevard-in-koeln/

The guard rail in the middle of the stairs is temporary and will be installed for events.

Cologne forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1643905


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

>


Interesting!


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

*Hohe Straße 52*

New department store on one of Cologne's main shopping streets Hohe Straße replacing a post war building.


Start of construction: Late 2015
Completion scheduled: Early 2017
Retail floor space: 4,000 m²


















Images: Art Invest Real Estate


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

SputnikBooster said:


> ^^ Yes, Haus Gerling was originally build for the Gerling Insurance Company in 1953 and is currently being redeveloped to become a residential building.
> 
> 
> Deutzer Hafen
> ...


Are there any infos about that Highrise? Looks like 100m+ without a doubt.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Well, it's actually just a feasibility study for now. The urban planning is stipulating at least one highrise at Deutzer Hafen though.
So let's hope for the best.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Meanwhile (and to fill the page), a nice areal photograph of Cologne which I just found. 









Image: (c) André M. Hünseler, thinkingpixels.com; full resolution


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Kaiser Hof 
Innenstadt / Neustadt-Nord

Demolition of an office building from the 60s and new construction.



Architects: msm meyer schmitz-morkramer


Floor space: 12.000 m²


Storeys: 7 + 3 underground for a car park



















The adjacent street will be upvalued in the course of the project. In the style of the name of the nearby ring road which is called _Kaiser-Wilhelm-Ring_ (Emperor Wilhelm Ring Road), abstract statues of Emperor Wilhelm will be placed in various spots:


















Like this:








All images: Art Invest


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

In occasion of the annually held gamescom video games trade fair, the Cathedral is showing a laser show every night with today being the last day.
The laser show is accompanied by live music from the electronic music duo Blank & Jones from Cologne.









Image: Thilo Schmülgen (KStA)


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

It is really sad what Cologne is doing to the few historic buildings that are left:




























Those modernist ulcers ruin what even WWII and reckless post-war city planning weren't able to do.
It's just as bad as over in Vienna. But at least Vienna has lots of historic buildings left. They can actually still afford doing this. *sigh*


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Actually these modern additions are indeed just replacing what WWII had already ruined. These buildings looked like this before:









Raimond Spekking / CC BY-SA 3.0









LK | Architekten









Raimond Spekking / CC BY-SA 3.0

Apart from that, I agree that proper reconstructions to the pre-war state would have been a better option in most cases.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah those buildings look much better after the additions.

That water tower project is incredible


----------



## urbanista25 (Mar 4, 2015)

A very nice upgrade for the "Eigelstein"-street in Cologne.
A 1950s shoe-store will close this year and a colognian investor bought the building.
Now it is planned to reconstruct a protected facade, which so far was hidden behind aluminium. Moreover it is planned to build a new residential building.
In total seven apartments and one restaurant will be created.
The construction will start in 2017, in summer 2018 it should be finished.

This is how it looks so far:
https://www.google.de/maps/@50.9490675,6.9568951,3a,75y,212.14h,101.5t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sV-XhlK5880ivh7nXW3FALg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1

_Source: http://www.ksta.de/koeln/innenstadt/wohnraum-in-koeln-kaempgen-gebaeude-am-eigelstein-wird-nach-historischem-vorbild-umgebaut-24643318_


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Deutz station 
Innenstadt / Deutz

A proposal for a modernisation of the railway station _Köln Messe/Deutz_ right next to the future MesseCity and trade fair.
The architects had been invited to the regional transport association for further elaboration.






















































All images/source: Gruppenarbeit mit 4 Architekten (Magdalena Stephan, Constantin Wiemer, Dennis Mertens, Florian Elshoff) und 2 Bauingenieuren (Anna-Lena Hölper, Oliver Reluga)
http://www.florianelshoff.de/portfolio/bahnhof-koeln-messe-deutz/

Quite brutalist.


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

Cool! That's an un-German looking station. Where are the right angles? The corrugated iron sheets? The easy-to-clean surfaces?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow that will look stunning!


----------



## Weissenberg (Jul 31, 2014)

Autostädter said:


> Cool! That's an un-German looking station. Where are the right angles? The corrugated iron sheets? The easy-to-clean surfaces?


Did you see one of the information boards? Ca. 5 Minuten Verspätung. They already expect delayed trains. It can't be Germany!


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

^^ if only...


----------



## FlorianE (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi,

I just want to clarify a few things about the plans for Deutz station.

I am one of the architecture and engineering students who designed this project.
This was (just) part of a student competition, that is organized annually by the VDI. So it is not a "real" plan for the future but rather a display of what could be.

And just to clarify further (I also changed the ambiguous wording in the project entry on my website):
We were invited by the regional transport association after our VDI presentation to present our design and process specifically to them, but it was sadly cancelled due to holidays and scheduling problems.
They still gave detailed and very positive feedback to all three invited teams (one of which was the competition winner). They especially mentioned how our proposal takes the current situation into account and solves it by reducing the length and height difference of the routes the passengers have to take to switch trains.

We are very happy that some of you enjoy our proposal, and as a team still think it would have been an awesome, albeit controversial addition to Deutz.

If anyone would like to read a bit further and find out about our process and how we envisioned the station, you can go to _florianelshoff.de/portfolio/bahnhof-koeln-messe-deutz/_ and read all about it. The text is in German, but there are some images that explain the folding and organization of it all.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi Florian,

thanks a lot for the clarification and congratulations on the very positive feedback you gained! 

I really hope that we will see a modernised station Messe/Deutz in the near future. The current situation is severe.



Weissenberg said:


> Ca. 5 Minuten Verspätung. They already expect delayed trains. It can't be Germany!


:lol: "Ca. 5 Minuten Verspätung" must be the inofficial slogan for Deutsche Bahn.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Hohe Straße 52 
Innenstadt / Altstadt-Nord

New visualisations and information on the new department store in the _Hohe Straße_.



Architects: KUEHN MALVEZZI


Status: u/c (Webcam)


Completion: Q3 2017


Retail floor space: 3,000 m²


Investment volume: € 60 million


Location and current situation: https://www.google.de/maps/@50.9364077,6.9567013,150m/data=!3m1!1e3




























Images: © Art-Invest Real Estate Management GmbH & Co. KG

more images


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

That station looks amazing compared with what it is currently.








http://www.shutterstock.com/video/search/cologne-hauptbahnhof-hbf


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Kölncubus 
Kalk

This building is the latest addition to a new office and commercial quarter in Cologne-Kalk where once a chemical plant stood.



Architects: Astoc


Floor-space: 12,130 m²


Project page: http://www.koelncubus.de/


Location and current situation: https://www.google.de/maps/@50.9397027,6.9926682,337m/data=!3m1!1e3





































Images: KÖLNCUBUS Süd GmbH c/o DEVELOPMENT PARTNER AG


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Rather exchangeable box. Köln-Kalk could definitely need more new classical architecture!


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Deutzer Hafen 
Innenstadt / Deutz

COBE architects (Copenhagen/Berlin) wins competition to transform an old industrial harbour into a new urban district. 
Here is the project description from the COBE website:


> Stadt Köln and Moderne Stadt choose COBE to transform the old industrial harbour of Cologne, Deutzer Hafen, into a new urban district! Together with Atelier Dreiseitl and Transsolar, we envision a masterplan that includes new housing typologies, public plazas, a new bridge and a public infinity pool where you can take a swim in purified rainwater. The pool ends in a huge waterfall and will cleanse the Rhine River over the comming years. The new neighbourhood in Cologne will provide homes for 5,000 inhabitants and work spaces for another 4,500.











Large









Large









All images: COBE architects


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I love how they will retain some cranes.


----------



## urbanista25 (Mar 4, 2015)

*Wallarkaden*

_Wallarkaden_ is the project name of a new office building at the Rudolfplatz in Cologne. Rudolfplatz is one of the most famous colognian squares located in the _Ringe_.
The _Wallarkaden_ will replace a closed theatre and an office complex from the 1950s. 
The current building will be demolished now and the construction of the new office building will take place until 2019, at an investment of roughly 120 million €.


_Wallarkaden_









_current situation in StreetView_
https://www.google.de/maps/@50.9362044,6.9404186,3a,75y,254.45h,92.97t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sEkfXfoScYES8Qy1JfF79hg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

_Quelle: http://www.immobilienmanager.de/koeln-momeni-startet-projekt-wallarkaden/150/44250/_


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

^^ Well, at least a certain commitment to urban development is not an issue in Cologne anymore, it seems. 
As for new classical architecture, I think we are not yet there. But since the eternal rival Düsseldorf is speeding up it's building activity in that style, that's probably just a matter of time. 

--

Deutzer Hafen 
Innenstadt / Deutz

This project took the next step a few days ago as the developer has bought the land. Since the industrial habour is still in use, the remaining companies got a deadline until the end of 2020 to resettle their businesses. The developer then wants to immediately start building the new quarter.



architects: Cobe Architects (Copenhagen/Berlin)


developer: moderne stadt (Cologne)


area: 35 ha (google maps)


residential properties for 4,500 people (30% social housing)


5,000 workplaces


project website: http://www.modernestadt.de/projekte/deutzer-hafen/

Here are the renders - including some that have not yet been shown here - of what the area is meant to look like after completion:










A nice gimmick is the free-to-use infinity pool flowing into the port basin.




































As seen from the left side of the Rhine.








All images: moderne stadt - Gesellschaft zur Förderung des Städtebaues und der Gemeindeentwicklung mbH


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I love how they retain the old cranes.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

MiQua 
Innenstadt / Altstadt-Nord

MiQua is the name of a museum project which was formerly known as Jewish Museum and Archaeological Zone. The new name is a compound (Mitten im Quartier) and is meant to remind of "mikvah".
The project will make accessible the results of many years of excavations in front of the town hall. The 10.000 m² large area contains remnants of the medieval Jewish quarter and from Roman times such as the praetorium of CCAA.
The visitors will be able to enter the excavation area through a new museum building which will include archaeological finds. After that, they can proceed to a 600m underground tour through the up to 2000 years old foundation walls.

The museum building is designed by Wandel Lorch Architekten and is currently under construction. It's facade will partly be made of spolia from various finds in Cologne.



















Images: Wandel Lorch WHL GmbH

Inside:

















Images: Wandel Lorch WHL GmbH

An already accessible part:








Image: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Porticus.jpg

A part of the area in 2014:








Image: © Raimond Spekking / CC BY-SA 4.0 (via Wikimedia Commons)

The accessible area and major finds:








Image: museenkoeln.de


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Bundeskanzlerplatz 
Bonn

This project is actually in Bonn but I'll put that in here since we don't have a thread about Bonn. Bonn is more or less a suburb of Cologne anyway. 

The location is next to the World Conference Center where the meeting of the G20 foreign ministers took place earlier this week.



architects: JSWD Architekten (Cologne)


height: 100m


floor space: 60.600 m²


utilisation: offices


completion: 2020


project website: http://www.art-invest.de/projekt/bundeskanzlerplatz/





















































Images: Art-Invest Real Estate Management GmbH & Co. KG


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I hope they build that tower. They took a plain white gridded box and made it a masterpiece! With the quality of German facade materials, it should look quite great in Bonn.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

LVR-Turm 
Innenstadt / Deutz

Back in Cologne, we'll get a small new high-rise project, too. This one is next to the Deutz railway station, trade fair and the future MesseCity.



architects: kadawittfeldarchitektur (Aachen)


height: 67,5m (there's an option for two additional floors which would result in 73m)


floor space: 38.600 m²


utilisation: offices, gastro in ground floor


construction period: 2021 - 2024


investment volume: € 145m incl. demolition of the current building





























Model:








Images: kadawittfeldarchitektur / LVR


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

I/D Cologne 
Mülheim

Transformation of a former freight depot into a business district on an area of 7 ha. The new quarter will offer around 7,000 new work places on 160,000 m² floor space.
The individual architecture is yet to be defined. The investor wants the new buildings to resemble the facades of the old industrial architecture in that area (see).

Overview concept:


















The so called "Incubator Service House" in the centre of the new quarter:








Images: RKW Architektur + Städtebau, FSWLA Landschaftsarchitektur GmbH

Utilisation (Büro = Office, Wohnen = Residential):








Image: Art-Invest OSMAB Projekt GmbH


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, great densification there! This side of the Rhine is on a booming frenzy! :master:


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

It definitely is! 
Another nice project on this side of the Rhine is the MesseCity which just found two long-term tenants for a new hotel building.
There will be more than 300 rooms for _Motel One_ and some 170 appartments for _Adina Apartment Hotels_ next to the trade fair south entrance.
Start of construction is next year and completion is scheduled for 2020.









Image: SRE/ECE/gmp/HH-Vision

The high-rise seen on the left is still a placeholder in the render for the planned LVR-Turm shown in post #226.
The high-rise on the right is part of the new Zurich-HQ and will look like this:








Image: SRE/ECE

Construction is about to start here. Currently, you can see the first crane rising on this plot:









In addition to that, across from the hotel building there will be another high-rise (not visible in the above rendering), which will look like this:








Image: Max Dudler Architekten


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Tel-Aviv-Straße 
Innenstadt / Altstadt-Süd

Development in a southern part of the city centre.

"*55 Frames*"
81 flats and commercial spaces are about to be completed.









The high-rise in the background will be a *Holiday Inn hotel* with 323 rooms.















own photos

Next to the hotel, a student dorm called "*The Fizz*" is planned:








Image: International Campus AG

Opposite to the 55 Frames a serviced apartment building is already u/c, called "*i Live*":








Image: i-Live Köln GmbH

Progress:








own photo


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

SputnikBooster said:


> I/D Cologne
> Mülheim
> 
> Transformation of a former freight depot into a business district on an area of 7 ha. The new quarter will offer around 7,000 new work places on 160,000 m² floor space.
> ...


The investor has uploaded new renders to the project page.

View from North to South. You can barely make out the Cathedral in the top left of the picture:









From South to North.








Bilder: Art-Invest Real Estate Management GmbH & Co. KG


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Tunnel Johannisstraße 
Innenstadt / Altstadt-Nord

Conversion of a tunnel for automobile traffic into a tunnel for cyclists and pedestrians. This is next to the central station and the Cathedral.

Project website: http://www.piroeth-architektur.de/aktuell-via-culturalis.html
Currently: https://www.google.de/maps/@50.9426...4!1suTMdAxabUwuJKecK8eS2og!2e0!7i13312!8i6656









Image: Ute Piroeth Architektur / 3dARSTELLER


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

SUB13 Parkview 
Innenstadt / Neustadt-Nord


Architects: Delugan Meissl (Vienna)


Heights: 130 m + 60 m


Floor space: 32,000 m²


Utilisation: 700 furnished micro apartments, skybar, commercial spaces in the ground floor


Target group: students, young professionals


Construction period: 2018 - end of 2019


Location: Subbelrather Straße / Innere Kanalstraße

The structure in the right is a quite simplified rendering of the tv tower ("Colonius").









The back side, as seen from the Green Belt Park.








Images: Delugan Meissl


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

One Cologne 
Innenstadt / Neustadt-Nord

This office building is currently u/c. It is located in the same street (and park) as the residential towers mentioned in the last post.
Architects are HPP Hentrich–Petschnigg & Partner.


















Images: HPP Hentrich–Petschnigg & Partner GmbH + Co. KG


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

^^And I thought the 70s were over hno:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

It's a renovation of an old office building.
https://www.google.ca/maps/@50.9447...4!1s4L93ePb0awWAlsihxJPVuw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

^^ Sorry, I should have mentioned that.

--

There has been a competition regarding the plot mentioned in #202 which has just ended. Max Dudler Architekten won the first prize, so this draft will be realized:








Image: Development Partner; Full resolution (3.6 MB)

Also, a fresh picture for the also newly planned neighboring building (mentioned in #200):








Image: MOMENI Immobilien Holding GmbH; Full resolution


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Very fitting new buildings, embedding in their historical area, great picks! kay:


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Grüngürtel 
Lindenthal

Extension of the Grüngürtel Park (green belt) which goes ringlike around the city center. It's the same park at which the two highrise projects in #233 and #234 will be located.
This section is expanding the park at its southern end towards the Rhine. This plot has formerly been used for office buildings which have already been torn down.

This draft has won the first price in a competition. Architects are Förder Landschaftsarchitekten.



























Images: Förder Landschaftsarchitekten GmbH 

Formerly (bottom): 








Image: Proppi / Panoramio


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Porz-Mitte 
Porz

Revitalisation of the centre of _Porz_, a city district in the very south-east of Cologne.
The city council has approved the plans and presented them to the public two weeks ago. The demolition of an old department store from the 1970s will start this year to make room for this project.



Architects: JSWD architects


Area: 4,000 m²


Gross floor space: 36.000 m²


Start of construction: 2018/2019


Utilisation: Residential, retail


Location and current situation: https://www.google.de/maps/@50.8844371,7.0570322,217m/data=!3m1!1e3




























Images: Gesellschaft zur Förderung des Städtebaues und der Gemeindeentwicklung mbH


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

urbanista25 said:


> _Wallarkaden_ is the project name of a new office building at the Rudolfplatz in Cologne. Rudolfplatz is one of the most famous colognian squares located in the _Ringe_.
> The _Wallarkaden_ will replace a closed theatre and an office complex from the 1950s.
> The current building will be demolished now and the construction of the new office building will take place until 2019, at an investment of roughly 120 million €.
> 
> (...)


This project is now under construction and got a website with some new visualisations: http://wallarkaden.com




































Images: Momeni SEG Rudolfplatz GmbH & Co. KG


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I like this white brick!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Something a bit different for today, definitely postworthy:

*Awesome! Let's explore 1910 Cologne in virtual reality!*









Done by Cologne-based 3D startup: *www.timeride.de*

Short video:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjswgkRavb4


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

^^ I've been there a couple months ago. Quite interesting experience. Especially the typically "Kölsch" commentary by the 'conductor' made the experience more realistic :lol:


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

MesseCity 
Innenstadt / Deutz

Office and commercial area near the trade fair.









Image: KSP/STRABAG Real Estate/ECE

Progress:










Model facade









I think that will blend in quite well with the old fair halls.









The halls in the foreground are part of the trade fair. There are currently two more high-rise buildings planned nearby. 

















(own photos)


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

The Bastei 
Innenstadt / Neustadt-Nord

Revitalisation and extension of a restaurant at the Rhine which was originally built in 1924 by Wilhelm Riphahn. The extension is done by Müller Architecture.



























Images: Müller Architecture

In the 1930s:








Image: KStA


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Halle 18 
Nippes

Conversion of an old factory hall into a residential building. Architects are 3F Design Architecture.




































Images: 3F Design Architecture GbR


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Last two renovations are great!


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Deutzer Hafen 
Innenstadt / Deutz

Earlier this month, the masterplan for the urban design for this project has been presented to the public. The winning drafts were made by COBE architects (Copenhagen/Berlin).
Note that the final individual architecture has not yet been determined as this is only the urban design.

The new quarter replacing the current, underused industrial habour is planned to offer space for 7000 new inhabitants and 6000 new office workplaces besides commercial and cultural spaces.

Sorry for the picture quality. I took the photos at the public presentation with my mobile phone camera.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

WDR Filmhaus 
Innenstadt / Altstadt-Nord

The public broadcaster for the state of North Rhine-Westphalia, WDR, is extensively renovating one of its buildings in central Cologne.
The Filmhaus is a building for film production built in the 1970s. Architects for the renovation are Buchner Bründler Architekten (Basel).













































Images: Buchner Bründler Architekten


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Historische Mitte 
Innenstadt / Altstadt-Nord

This is a proposed museum project right next to the cathedral. The city and the diocese plan to demolish the post-war curia house and an administrative building and replace it by a new curia house and a building for the city museum (KSM).
Together with the neighbouring RGM - the Roman-Germanic Museum - it will display two millennia of Cologne's history, with the RGM taking on the first 1000 years and the KSM continuing with the next 1000 years.

The city council will deliberate on the project in May. Architects are Staab Architekten (Berlin).































































Images: Staab Architekten


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Some nice projects here. Is there any plan to reconstruct part of old town of cologne like in frankfurt or dresden? I think some old historic district is really missing from cologne, and could look really amazing beside modern buildings, to give an interesting contrast to one another  Would really improve the city, maybe give some context to the amazing cathedral


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

There are currently no plans for larger reconstruction projects in Cologne like in Frankfurt or Dresden.
Cologne was maybe just a bit quicker, though, and has had its old-town reconstruction project some decades ago. This part of the city is called Martinsviertel and was completed with the reconstruction of the church Groß St. Martin in 1985.

Here's a picture with the Martinsviertel and Groß St. Martin in the foreground.

Blick über Kölner Altstadt by dronepicr, auf Flickr


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Coeur Cologne 
Innenstadt / Altstadt-Nord

This building has recently been completed and is now used by the HRS Group (hotel booking platforms) as HQ. The ground floor is used for gastronomy.




































Images: HRS Group; source


----------



## germantower (May 23, 2006)

^^ I have seen this building yesterday in person, it looks great when seen from the platform of the main train station.


----------



## Seanrhine (Jan 13, 2018)

So basic


----------



## germantower (May 23, 2006)

^^ It looks great in person.


----------



## Seanrhine (Jan 13, 2018)

No it doesn’t ...I see it all the time


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

It seems like a rather average yet quite pleasant corporate building. At least it isn't buttugly like 90% similar buildings since the 1960s.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Neuer Kanzlerplatz 
Bonn

This project is technically not in Cologne but in a suburb (called Bonn ).

The investor has now decided to build the version with the maximum allowed height of 101.5 meters. Work on this tower has already begun by digging the building pit.



Architects: JSWD Architekten (Cologne)


Height: 101.5m


Floor space: 60.600 m²


Utilisation: offices


Completion: 2020


Project website: http://www.neuer-kanzlerplatz.de/





































Images: Art-Invest Real Estate Management GmbH & Co. KG


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Haus am Rudolfplatz 
Innenstadt / Altstadt-Süd

A new office and commercial building right next to the Rudolfplatz. The architect is Max Dudler (Berlin).
The neighbouring building is also new and currently under construction. It was designed by Caruso St. John Architects (London). See this post for more.













































Images: Development Partner AG


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Hohe Straße 52 
Innenstadt / Altstadt-Nord

This new department store is now completed. The main tenant is the Japanese fashion chain Uniqlo, which inaugurated the building last week.
Here are some photos I took today:




























Seen from Hohe Straße shopping street:








(own photos)









(From the webcam)


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Kaufhof Schildergasse 
Innenstadt / Altstadt-Nord

And right across the street, the largest department store of Cologne, Kaufhof, is being renovated. The building from 1914 was badly damaged in the Second World War and then rebuilt. Some of the post-war additions are now being removed (see here for the look before the renovation) and the entrances are being redesigned.
With Topshop there will also be a new tenant who moves in alongside Kaufhof.

What it will look like once the renovation is completed:









Progress - the post-war porches have already been removed:

















(own photos)


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Snake 
Ehrenfeld / Vogelsang

This building was initially planned as an office building, but is now being built as a school due to bottlenecks.



























Images: Friedrich Wassermann GmbH


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Kaiser Hof 
Innenstadt / Neustadt-Nord

Replacement of a 1960s office building.



Architects: msm meyer schmitz-morkramer


Floor space: 12.000 m²


Storeys: 7 + 3 underground for a car park









Image: Art Invest

Progress:

















(own photos)


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Haus Friesenplatz 
Innenstadt/Neustadt-Nord



Architects: msm meyer schmitz-morkramer


Floor space: 15,500 m²
Offices: 9,000 m²
Retail: 2,900 m²
Residential: 2,450 m²
 


Location: https://www.google.de/maps/@50.9407747,6.9395019,150m/data=!3m1!1e3









Image: Allianz Real Estate Germany GmbH

Progress:

















(own photos)


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

As in many other large cities, there is an acute shortage of new housing in Cologne which is reflected in steadily rising rents.
Since the birth rate and immigration in particular have developed much more strongly than anticipated in recent decades, the city now has to create a lot more living space.
Due to the extensive preservation of the medieval street layout during post-war reconstruction, the inner city is already densely populated today. New residential areas are therefore frequently being developed on old industrial wastelands, freight yards or on the outskirts of the city.

Here is an overview of some of the larger new quarters that are currently under construction or in concrete planning:


Gerling Quartier










Status: u/c
 Area: 35,000 m²
 Mixture of uses: Residential, Offices, Commercial, Hotels
 Completion: 2019
Replaces: run-down office quarter

MesseCity










Status: u/c
 Area: 54,000 m²
 Mixture of uses: Offices (5,000 workplaces), Retail, Hotels
 Completion: 2019 (1st stage) / 2023
Replaces: waste land (used to be a housing area some longer time ago)

I/D Cologne










Status: u/c
 Area: 56,000 m²
 Mixture of uses: Residential (200 units), Offices (~ 7,000 workplaces), Commercial, Hotels
 Completion: 2020 / 2026
Replaces: Freight yard

Ehrenveedel










Status: u/c
 Area: 70,000 m²
 Mixture of uses: Residential (500 units), Offices, Commercial
Replaces: Freight yard

Cologneo I & II










Status: prep
 Area: 113,000 m²
 Mixture of uses: Residential (1,280 units), Offices, Commercial, Retail, School
 Completion: 2020 (Cologneo I), 2024 (Cologneo II)
Replaces: Factories

Clouth Quartier










Status: u/c
 Area: 250,000 m²
 Mixture of uses: Residential (1,200 units), Commercial
 Completion: 2019
Replaces: Factories

Rondorf North-West










Status: planned
 Area: 250,000 m²
 Mixture of uses: Residential (1,200 units), Commercial, Schools
Replaces: Cropland

Mülheim South & Harbour










Status: prep
 Area: > 260,000 m²
 Mixture of uses: Residential (3,000 units), Offices, Commercial, Retail, Schools
Replaces: Factories and an unused industrial harbour

Deutzer Hafen










Status: planned
 Area: 350,000 m²
 Mixture of uses: Residential (for ca. 7,000 inhabitants), Offices (5,000 workplaces), Commercial, Retail, Schools
Replaces: Factories and an industrial harbour

Der Butz










Status: u/c
 Area: 550,000 m²
 Mixture of uses: Residential, Offices, Commercial, Schools
Replaces: waste land

Parkstadt Süd










Status: planned
 Area: 1,150,000 m²
 Mixture of uses: Residential (> 1,500 units), Offices (> 4,000 workplaces), Commercial, Retail, Extension of the Grüngürtel Park (26 ha)
 Completion: 2025+
Replaces: Warehouse and market district


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Wow these all look like they will be really interesting examples of urbanism when complete. I love the style of modern brick architecture that seems more prevalent in cologne than other german cities, its very carusoe st john style,im sure they are responsible for at least a few of them


----------



## austinwatcher (Aug 13, 2018)

Dead link?


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

What post do you mean? I'll try to fix it then.



wakka12 said:


> its very carusoe st john style,im sure they are responsible for at least a few of them


AFAIK, the only building by Caruso St. John currently under construction in Cologne is this one.
But indeed, they can be found quite regularly in the participant lists of architectural competitions here.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Parkstadt Süd 
Rodenkirchen / Raderberg

The Großmarkt (~ "central (commercial) market place") of Cologne will be relocated into the outskirts making room for a new urban quarter and the completion of the Inner Green Belt.
The old market hall from 1939 will be preserved and converted into a local market which could look like this.

Last week, the city presented the current planning status of the new district.


Area: 115 ha


Master plan: Ortner & Ortner and RMP Stephan Lenzen Landschaftsarchitekten


Homes: at least 3,500 (30% social housing)


Workplaces: at least 4,000


















(Own photos)

Planned materials and heights:









Construction dimensions - the actual architecture has yet to be defined:








Images: © Ortner & Ortner


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

MesseCity 
Innenstadt / Deutz

The facade is now being attached to the high-rise for the new Zurich HQ. It consists of bright reddish clinker brick, which looks quite similar to the neighbouring historical exhibition halls.









Image: Strabag Real Estate



















Facade sample:








(own photos)


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Trade fair extension 
Innenstadt / Deutz

Right next to MesseCity from the previous post is the Cologne Trade Fair (Kölnmesse), which is currently investing massively in the modernisation of its exhibition grounds.
Work on a new exhibition hall began a few weeks ago. A new congress centre and new connections between the halls (called "Terminal") are also to be built.

The construction site today (the red arrow shows the site of the new exhibition hall; the building with the blue arrow will be replaced by the new congress centre):









New congress centre:









New entrance east:









The "Terminal":


















Overview - the new exhibition hall is on the centre left; the new congress centre (with some party on top) is in the middle; the MesseCity is on the right:








Images: Rendertaxi; JSWD Architekten


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

SputnikBooster said:


> I/D Cologne
> Mülheim
> 
> Transformation of a former freight depot into a business district on an area of 7 ha. The new quarter will offer around 7,000 new work places on 160,000 m² floor space.
> ...


Construction work has begun on the first buildings. Yesterday Siemens announced that it will move its divisions Building Technologies, Process Industries & Drives, Digital Factory and Energy Management into the currently u/c "Haus am Platz" building. The building is expected to be completed in Q4 2020.



Architects: RKW Architektur +


Floor space: 20,000 m²


Facade material: brick stone



























All images: Art-Invest OSMAB Projekt GmbH


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Dom-Hotel 
Innenstadt / Altstadt-Nord

The Dom-Hotel is currently undergoing extensive renovation. The building was badly damaged during the Second World War and is now being extended by a new floor, housing a rooftop restaurant and a bar. The ground floor will be used for upscale retail spaces. The rest of the building will be used by a 5-star hotel with 130 rooms.
Architects are Ingenhoven Architekten (Düsseldorf).













































Images: BVK Bayerische Versorgungskammer


----------



## Seanrhine (Jan 13, 2018)

This is just a tragedy. It used to look like this :


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Wow thats sad it used to look that. Most classical buildings can be horribly butchered and maimed and are still way more beautiful than most modern buildings


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

The poor building currently looks like this.








http://www.capturedplaces.com/cologne/domhotel.php

It used to look like this








https://www.stadtbild-deutschland.org/forum/index.php?thread/5499-k%C3%B6ln-domhotel/&pageNo=4
There's a whole discussion with a few more images at that link


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

I would also much prefer it if the pre-war state could be rebuilt. Unfortunately, there's probably no way to force a private owner to do that.
I have to admit that I am glad that the years of vacancy and decay will at least soon be over.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Waldviertel 
Rodenkirchen

Waldviertel is the name of a new residential area with approx. 340 new apartments in Rodenkirchen that had been planned for some time. The plans also include two high-rise residential buildings.
These are the designs of three architectural offices:

*Hadi Teherani (Hamburg)*








Image: Hadi Teherani

*Kister Scheithauer Gross Architekten (Cologne)*








Image: Kister Scheithauer Gross; Rendertaxi 

*CROSS Architecture (Aachen / Amsterdam)*








Image: CROSS Architecture; Rendertaxi


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Theyre all cool! But I hope first or second are chosen , the third is kind of generic even though its nice too


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

SputnikBooster said:


> Kaufhof Schildergasse
> Innenstadt / Altstadt-Nord
> 
> And right across the street, the largest department store of Cologne, Kaufhof, is being renovated. The building from 1914 was badly damaged in the Second World War and then rebuilt. Some of the post-war additions are now being removed (see here for the look before the renovation) and the entrances are being redesigned.
> ...


Completed - too bad the old "Kaufhof" sign had to stay on.


























Bilder: RKW Architektur+


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Porz-Mitte 
Porz

Revitalisation of the centre of _Porz_, a city district in the very south-east of Cologne.
The building permit has been granted and construction will start soon. The super-ugly department store from the 1970s which stood here before has already been demolished.



Architects: JSWD, Kaspar Kraemer, Molestina 


Area: 25 ha


Start of construction: early 2019


Utilisation: Residential, retail


Location: https://www.google.de/maps/@50.8844371,7.0570322,217m/data=!3m1!1e3



















Images: Rendertaxi für JSWD Architekten









Image: Kaspar Kraemer Architekten

Overview:








Image: moderne stadt GmbH


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

MesseCity 
Innenstadt / Deutz

Construction seems to be progressing well. The first buildings have already reached their final height. The Zurich Insurance Group plans to open their new HQ here at the end of the year. 

Overview:








Image: HPP / ASTOC; RMP Stephan Lenzen

Work is currently concentrating on the hotel at Koelnmesse's southern entrance:








Image: SRE/ECE/gmp/HH-Vision

Progress:








Image: Webcam

Next to the hotel, the so-called "Messebalkon" (trade fair balcony) will connect the south entrance of the trade fair with the Deutz railway station. It will also contain an underground event location.








Image: HPP / ASTOC; RMP Stephan Lenzen

Once the hotel is completed next year, work will begin on the second high-rise.

















Images: Max Dudler architects


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

The Kaufhof looks nice. Are there any more ambitious reconstruction plans for Cologne? Thinking of the are around the cathedral.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Well, reconstruction projects are still a rare sight here. But I have the feeling that the trend of neoclassical/neohistorical styles from e.g. Düsseldorf or Berlin is slowly spreading to Cologne. I.e. no reconstructions, but new designs in a more historical style.

Here are a few current examples of these styles in Cologne:

*Eigelstein* (Kaspar Kraemer)
Completion of these two buildings (to the right of "Parfümerie Becker") is scheduled for 12/2019.








Image: Kaspar Kraemer

*Mülheim* (RKW architects)
Part of a new commercial area called I/D Cologne. The first buildings are already under construction; completion of the entire project is scheduled for 2026.








Image: Art-Invest OSMAB Projekt GmbH

*Altstadt-Nord*
New construction in the tradition of the so-called "Cologne Three Window House". Completion is scheduled for 2020.








Image: Engel & Völkers

*Altstadt-Nord*
A recently completed hotel in the city center; photo by user Steven DL:


Steven DL said:


>


This one's already a bit older, but should not be missing from this list, I think.
Dominion (Hans Kollhoff), completed 2009:








Image: Martin Gaissert, Architekturfotografie Köln


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

SputnikBooster said:


> Haus Friesenplatz
> Innenstadt/Neustadt-Nord
> 
> 
> ...


The first construction phase is almost completed. The first shops have already opened.



























(own photos)

Demolition for the second construction phase has just begun:








(Webcam)

Construction work has also begun on a new hotel in the inner courtyard of the new buildings.








Image: Proximus Real Estate


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

SputnikBooster said:


> I/D Cologne
> Mülheim
> 
> Transformation of a former freight depot into a business district on an area of 7 ha. The new quarter will offer around 7,000 new work places on 160,000 m² floor space.
> ...





SputnikBooster said:


> Construction work has begun on the first buildings. Yesterday Siemens announced that it will move its divisions Building Technologies, Process Industries & Drives, Digital Factory and Energy Management into the currently u/c "Haus am Platz" building. The building is expected to be completed in Q4 2020.
> 
> (...)




















Images: Art-Invest OSMAB Projekt GmbH

Construction update:


















(own photos)


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Opal 
Mülheim

Recently completed residential tower next to the river Rhine in the district of Mülheim. The occupants are currently moving in.




























Seen from the distance:








(own photos)


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Some assorted smaller projects currently planned or u/c in Cologne, which I think have not been mentioned here yet:

*K8*
U/c office building in Deutz.








Image: Format Architektur

*Revitalisation Cinedom*
Cinema in the city center (Mediapark).

















Images: Maas & Partner

*Kite*
Office buildings in Butzweilerhof.








Image: Landmarken AG

*Ehrenveedel*
New residential buidings on a former freightyard in Ehrenfeld.








Image: Aurelis Real Estate

*PSD Bank*
Bank branch and offices currently u/c in the city center.








Image: HPP Architekten GmbH

*WDR Filmhaus*
Offices and film studios currently u/c for the public broadcaster of North Rhine-Westfalia.








Image: Buchner Bründler Architekten

*New retail building Schildergasse*








Image: Bauwens

*H'Otello*
New hotel in the city center.








Image: H’Group, Christoph Mäckler Architekten

*Miner's*
Transformation of a former office building into apartments in the city center.








Image: CG Gruppe

*Confex*
New conference center.








Image: Koelnmesse

*Rudolfplatz*
Two new office buildings next to the Rudolfplatz.








Image: Development Partner AG

*Moxy Hotel*
New hotel next to the airport.








Image: Art-Invest Real Estate Management GmbH & Co. KG

*Ring Palais*
U/c residential buildings in Rodenkirchen.








Image: Projekton Immobilien GmbH

*Cologneo*
Mixed urban quarter in Mülheim.








Image: CG Gruppe

*Eltern-Kind-Zentrum*
New building for the university hospital.








Image: gmp Architekten

*Gebäude A*
New faculty building for the Technical University of Cologne (TH Köln).








Image: TH Köln, BLB NRW, Wulf Architekten GmbH

*Research institute*
Institute for metabolic research for the University of Cologne.








Image: Kaspar Kraemer Architekten

*Hermeskeiler Platz*
Residential building.








Image: happarchitecture. JJH Architektengesellschaft mbH

*Weyertals*
Residential building.








Image: AREAL Grundstücks- und Bauträgergesellschaft mbH

*Quartier 111*
Office buildings in Braunfeld.








Image: TAS Unternehmensgruppe

*Clarenbachstift*
Residential buildings built on top of an existing railroad track.








Image: WvM Immobilien + Projektentwicklung GmbH

*New residential building*








Image: Dohmen Architekten

*Pandion 5 Freunde*
Residential buildings in Ehrenfeld.








Image: Pandion

*The Ship*
Office building in Ehrenfeld.








Image: Fond of new Campus GmbH

*Ruby Hotel*
New hotel near Ehrenfeld railway station.








Image: Ruby Hotels


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Cologne is developing quite a distinct style of architecture judging by these developments ^


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ yes and it looks pretty good. Barely any highrises though.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes, highrises are still a quite controversial topic here unfortunately. 



MiQua 
Innenstadt / Altstadt-Nord

MiQua is the name of a museum project in the center of Cologne. The name is a compound (Mitten im Quartier) and is meant to remind you of "mikvah".
The project will make accessible the results of many years of excavations in front of the town hall. The 10.000 m² large area contains remnants of the medieval Jewish quarter and from Roman times such as the praetorium of CCAA.
The visitors will be able to enter the excavation area through a new museum building which will include archaeological findings.

One highlight of the museum will be the extensive underground tour through up to 2000 year old foundation walls still standing in their original location:






















































The museum building is designed by Wandel Lorch Architekten and is currently under construction. It's facade will be partly made of spolia from various findings in Cologne.









All images: museenkoeln.de, Wandel Lorch Architekten

The opening of the museum is planned for 2021.


----------



## Seanrhine (Jan 13, 2018)

Omg all these projects are literally trash ! Ugh cologne is honestly so ugly


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

SputnikBooster said:


> Neuer Kanzlerplatz
> Bonn
> 
> This project is technically not in Cologne but in a suburb (called Bonn ).
> ...


The building construction for this project has begun. Here are two webcam photos:


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Ovum 
Braunsfeld / Lindenthal

On the site of an old warehouse, a new ensemble of buildings with a total rental area of 27,600 m² is to be built in the Braunsfeld district. The project consists mainly of new office buildings, but will also include a 210-room hotel, retail outlets and restaurants.


































































Images: OVUM Neue Mitte Braunsfeld GmbH


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Just love this project, fabulous! kay:

Köln is doing tremendously good lately.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

GAG Headquarters 
Kalk

New company headquarters for GAG Immobilien (housing company in Cologne).



























Images: Jens Willebrand / Constantin Meyer


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

The Spikes 
Innenstadt / Altstadt-Nord

Revitalisation of an office building from the 80s.


































The last picture is taken from the 25hours Hotel, which was also recently modernised:





















Images: Proximus Real Estate


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Clouth Quartier 
Nippes

Conversion of the old "Franz Clouth" rubber factory into a residential area. Most of the new buildings are already completed. Some of the old buildings will be revitalized. When everything is finished, more than 1,200 new apartments will have been built here.





















































































































(own photos)


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Kaiser Hof 
Innenstadt / Neustadt-Nord

New office building.













































(own photos)


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

MesseCity 
Innenstadt / Deutz

The first buildings in this new office district are now as good as finished. The first tenants are expected to move in here in October.

Overview:








Image: HPP / ASTOC; RMP Stephan Lenzen























































At the new hotel building (visualisation) only one storey is missing for the shell:









The next step is to build the so-called exhibition balcony, which will connect the south entrance of the exhibition halls with the Deutz railway station. This is what it will look like:








Image: HPP / ASTOC; RMP Stephan Lenzen

Currently:








(Own photos, if not stated otherwise.)


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Campus Kartause 
Innenstadt / Altstadt-Süd

A new building project on a parking lot in the city centre. The developer is the Protestant church, which wants to use the new buildings for an educational institution, gastronomy, event location and student apartments.
The freestanding tower will be open to the public and provide a view over the roofs.
Construction is not planned to begin until 2023, due to the expected examination of the ground monuments at this location.



Architects: Kaspar Kraemer


Area: 6,000 m²


Construction period: 2023 - 2026


Utilisation: Residential, gastronomy, educational institution, concert hall


Location: https://www.google.de/maps/@50.923247,6.9563037,172m/data=!3m1!1e3




























Images: Kaspar Kraemer Architekten GmbH


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

SputnikBooster said:


> Snake
> Ehrenfeld / Vogelsang
> 
> This building was initially planned as an office building, but is now being built as a school due to bottlenecks.
> ...


This building is now completed and will function as a school.




























The ceiling painting above the entrance:








Images: Friedrich Wassermann GmbH


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

SputnikBooster said:


> I/D Cologne
> Mülheim
> 
> Transformation of a former freight depot into a business district on an area of 7 ha. The new quarter will offer around 7,000 new work places on 160,000 m² floor space.
> ...


While the first buildings are already under construction, the next construction phase has been slightly revised. Here are some new visualizations from the project page for the upcoming buildings.
The tenants known so far are Siemens, the IT service provider Cancom and coworking space provider Design Offices.

Overview: 






















































My favorite so far. 
This building will be used as a hotel.









Undated construction site photo from the project page:








Images: Art-Invest OSMAB Projekt GmbH


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

SputnikBooster said:


> CIO
> Lindenthal
> 
> The _Centrum für integrierte Onkologie_ (Centre for Integrated Oncology) is a building u/c on the campus of Cologne's teaching hospital.
> ...


This building is now as good as completed and will go into operation in November. It will then be Germany's largest clinic and research centre for cancer patients.



























(own photos)


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Deutz Quartiere 
Mülheim

New mixed urban quarter on a former factory site.
The demolition work has now been completed and soil remediation has begun.



Area: 160,000 m²


Investment volume: € 1 billion


Expected completion: 2023


Project website: http://www.deutzquartiere.de/





































Images: Gerchgroup AG


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Ehrenveedel 
Ehrenfeld

New mixed urban quarter on the site of a former freight yard.




































Images: BNP Paribas Real Estate

Winning designs for the other plots:








Image: Pandion AG









Image: Lorenzen Mayer Architekten GmbH









Image: KAMPMEYER Immobilien GmbH


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Rudolfplatz 
Innenstadt / Altstadt-Süd

The two new buildings at Rudolfplatz are currently under construction. 
The architects are Caruso St. John Architects (Wallarkaden) and Max Dudler Architekten (Haus am Rudolfplatz). Completion is planned for autumn 2020.

*Haus am Rudolfplatz*


























Images: CADMAN GmbH

*Wallarkaden*

















Images: Momeni SEG Rudolfplatz GmbH & Co. KG

The construction site a few weeks ago:

















Images: nesseler bau gmbh


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

KWB im Stadtpalais 
Innenstadt / Deutz

The "Kaiser-Wilhelm-Bad" was built in 1912 as a bathing establishment for the military. It was damaged in the Second World War and only rebuilt in a simplified form. 
Now it has been restored to closely resemble its original condition and recently reopened as a restaurant.









Image: Alexander Roll via KStA

That's what it looked like before:








Image: HOWI from Wikipedia


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Eigelstein 
Innenstadt / Altstadt-Nord

Two photos of the ongoing restoration of a pre-war building on the street "Eigelstein" by user Steven DL.
The building was treated pretty badly during the post-war reconstruction. Fortunately, it is now being restored to its historic appearance. The building gap next door will be filled by a similarly dimensioned new building.



Steven DL said:


>


And here's how it's gonna look:

















Images: Kaspar Kraemer Architekten GmbH


----------



## urbanflight (Dec 12, 2018)

^^

My preferred kind of projects.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

On the last page I showed the project "Ovum", which is to be developed on the site of an old warehouse in a commercial area in the district of Braunsfeld. Meanwhile there is a first tenant (Meininger Hotel), a webcam and a planned completion date (Q3 2022).

On the webcam you can also see the plots of two other projects that will be developed here:










It looks like the demolition work on the warehouse has started. The other two plots have already been cleared.


Ovum

Five new buildings with a total rental area of 27,600 m². The project consists mainly of new office buildings, but will also include a 210-room hotel, retail outlets and restaurants.






















Images: OVUM Neue Mitte Braunsfeld GmbH


Quartier 111

Four buildings with a floor area of 44,600 m² are planned. In addition to office use, the developer would also like to realize a hotel use.
The buildings were designed by KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten. Construction is scheduled to start this year. Completion is planned for 2023. 









Image: TAS KG


Turkish consulate

Turkey already bought the plot a few years ago. Their consulate is currently situated in a suburb of Cologne.









Image: RWTH Aachen, Lehrstuhl Architektur


Another overview: Bottom left is the Turkish Consulate and bottom right is Quartier 111.










Image: OVUM Neue Mitte Braunsfeld GmbH


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Great classical designs. Are there any plans for the area around the Dom and the railway station? In terms of planning and architecture these places seem both dated and neglected.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

I'd agree. In my opinion, the area around the cathedral is one of the worse in the city - which is a shame, because it is of course the tourist magnet of the city.

As far as the planning is concerned:

 In the area south of the cathedral several really bad blocks (partly still with multi-storey car parks) are to be demolished and newly built upon. The project runs under the name "Laurenz Carré". So far there are no concrete drafts.
However, the city administration is currently in dispute with the investor. The city administration insists on a development plan in order to be able to enforce certain quality standards. The investor is now considering whether he still wants to build or resell the property.
 The venerable Dom-Hotel is currently undergoing extensive renovation. Unfortunately the old roof, which was destroyed during the war, is not being reconstructed, but a modern addition is being built: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154995484&postcount=315
 The Roman-Germanic Museum directly next to the cathedral is now being extensively renovated over several years. The facade, however, is under a preservation order and will look similar after the renovation.
The adjoining administration building will be demolished. However, the planned new building is also quite modern: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=146690969&postcount=271
 The main station will be extended by two more tracks. But that could take until 2030 and there are no concrete designs yet.
 The pedestrian zones around the museum quarter south of the cathedral are to be extensively redesigned. The project is called "Via Culturalis". See here for more: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143725713&postcount=257
 The street north of the cathedral is to be redesigned. The bus stop for tourist buses is to be relocated.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

^
Thank you. 

Although I would have loved to see the roof of Dom hotel to be restored, the new roof doesn't look too bad. Something I can live with. 

Otherwise, lots of small steps in the right direction.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Good to hear. The cathedral is probably among the most amazing buildings on the entire continent and deserves surroundings that at the very least dont detract from that!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

wakka12 said:


> Good to hear. The cathedral is probably among the most amazing buildings on the entire continent and deserves surroundings that at the very least dont detract from that!


Agreed, yet Cologne seems to be the German city where post-war utopian planning was adopted, and in the most historic part of the city. Really the city deserves reconstruction just as much as Dresden does.

Maybe someday? 









https://imgl.aklex.de/18/15b8691d2efd90.jpg


----------



## Titan Man (Mar 4, 2015)

Lets also not forget that the Cathedral itself is in a dire need of cleaning and restoration. I understand and have read that millions are already being spent every year to preserve the building, but the state of the church is still not very representative for such an important cultural and architectural landmark. Some have said that even if it was cleaned, it would turn black in a matter of few years, but I don't buy that, as part of the west facade was reconstructed more than a decade ago and still has that clean, white look. But I guess the main reason is that they have more important parts to focus on and restore...


----------



## Chris00 (Oct 10, 2008)

you may judge me, but I love its color the way it is.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

The WID
Ehrenfeld

New buildings partly made out of timber for office use, with gastronomy, fitness and retail spaces. The roughly 15,800 m² site on Widdersdorfer Straße (Ehrenfeld district) was previously occupied by a car parts store. The existing buildings (mainly warehouses) will be demolished. 
The project is being developed by the Düsseldorf-based company Alfons & Alfreda. The designs were created by the architectural firm Phase 5.

Completion is planned for the end of 2025.









































Images: Alfons & Alfreda Management GmbH; Source: KÖLN / THE WID – Alfons & Alfreda Management GmbH


----------



## Heinzer (Mar 17, 2014)

Again, really good architecture from Cologne. I have the city on my very short list of "German cities with well designed contemporary architecture". The other one is Hamburg. I love these brick arcs on the floor level - it would be so easy for many modernist projects to improve greatly.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Heinzer said:


> Again, really good architecture from Cologne. I have the city on my very short list of "German cities with well designed contemporary architecture". The other one is Hamburg. I love these brick arcs on the floor level - it would be so easy for many modernist projects to improve greatly.


...and,not to forget Frankfurt am Main and Stuttgart as well,that's for sure😅😉👍🤘👌


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Leipzig also has some examples of good contemporary architecture to offer.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Messecity
Innenstadt / Deutz

Work is currently underway on the construction pit for the second phase of the project:








(own photo)

And this is what is being built here:
























Images: Messe City Köln GmbH & Co. KG


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Wallarkaden
Innenstadt / Altstadt-Süd

The "Wallarkaden" at Rudolfplatz are almost finished and the scaffolding has been taken down.

















































The neighbouring "Haus am Rudolfplatz" building has now reached its final height. The windows are already in place, while the facade has yet to be added. This building is scheduled for completion next year.








(own photos)


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Neue Mitte Köln

First of all, this project is so far only a vision that an architect has developed on his own initiative over the last few years. Recently, an association was founded to support the realisation of the vision.

Cologne's main railway station is chronically overloaded and can only be expanded to a limited extent due to its location directly next to the cathedral. Architect Paul Böhm therefore proposes moving the main station from the city centre to the Kalk district. The existing main station would then be downgraded to a regional station and connected only by underground railway lines. The freed-up railway embankment through the city centre is then to be turned into a landscaped pedestrian and cycle path link, modelled on New York's High Line.

The newly founded association will first collect about €600,000 for a feasibility study and have the benefits of the project confirmed by external experts. Afterwards, the association will promote the implementation of Böhm's vision to the city. For this purpose, a petition has now been started to get the city council to discuss the ideas: Online petition

Böhm has also created a website on which he shows visualisations for a possible implementation: neue mitte köln – Lasst uns die Stadt neugestalten!

According to Böhm, the new main station is to be built on the site of the freight yard in the Kalk district:








The previous main station is to be downgraded to a regional station, connected only by underground railway lines. The platform hall is to be retained and reused, for example as a market hall:








The railway embankment through the inner city would become a landscaped pedestrian and cycle path. Here, for example, the Hohenzollern Bridge (no idea what the transparent boxes are supposed to be):








The large railway site at Mediapark is to be converted into a new urban district:








All Images: Architekturbüro Paul Böhm; Source: neue mitte köln – Lasst uns die Stadt neugestalten!

Böhm expects the project would span the next 50 years and cost several billion euros. The feasibility study should now show that the benefits exceed the costs in the long run.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

I/D Cologne
Mülheim

The area around Schanzenstraße in Mülheim used to be an industrial area, which is still clearly visible today. Many of the old buildings were later converted into offices, which are mainly used by media and creative companies today.
This business district is currently being expanded with the project "I/D Cologne", for which a couple of new buildings are being constructed on the site of a former freight station. The architecture is based on the surrounding old industrial buildings. After completion, space for around 7,000 new office workplaces will be available.

The first two of a total of 11 planned new buildings have now been completed.









In the foreground, the outlets for one of three planned fountains are already visible:








View of the new square:
































The next buildings are already nearing completion. This building, for example, will be a hotel and is scheduled for completion this year. The green brick facade is to be decorated with pilasters, which are already becoming visible (visualisation).








The third construction phase is also scheduled to begin soon. This building is the first of the northern part to be completed in 2023. The design is by SOP Architects.








Images: Visualisation: SOP Architekten (Hangar, Köln Mülheim All photos are taken by me


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Ovum
Braunsfeld / Lindenthal

This ensemble of new buildings is being constructed in the Braunsfeld district and replaces a warehouse. The project consists mainly of new office buildings, but will also include a 210-room hotel, retail outlets and restaurants.



























Images: OVUM Neue Mitte Braunsfeld GmbH

Construction progress:








Source: OVUM Neue Mitte Braunsfeld


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Ruby Ella
Innenstadt / Neustadt-Nord

The new hotel in the courtyard of the Friesenplatz project was completed and recently opened.

























Images: Ingenhoven Architects


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Flora
Nippes / Riehl

Cologne's botanical garden is called Flora and is located right next to the zoo quite close to the inner city. The garden has a very active friends' association that regularly supports expansions, reconstructions and new buildings. Currently, the tropical greenhouse is being rebuilt with donations from the association.
















(own photos)

The shell has just been completed, now comes the interior work.








Image: Königs Architekten

The garden was severely damaged in World War II and many areas were restored only in recent decades. For example, in 2014 the main building was reconstructed:

































The original main entrance was reconstructed in 1996. The ticket booths are now used for exhibitions, because the entrance to the garden is free.









The water cascade was already restored in 1988. At its end was a pavilion which has not yet been rebuilt.








(own photos)


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

This is wonderful! Cologne certainly has seen a bunch of really nice projects in the last years.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Weststadt
Ehrenfeld, Lindenthal

Since the beginning of the year, the city has been working on a master plan for an area of about 500 hectares in western Cologne. The area includes parts of the districts of Braunsfeld, Müngersdorf, Ehrenfeld and Bickendorf. Today, it's primarily home to commercial and industrial enterprises with large production and storage areas. As a result, the area as a whole makes a rather disorderly impression, which can also be seen well on aerial photos:









The city planning department would like to develop this part of the city into a more urban area, which should also offer significantly more residential space in the future. Nevertheless, space for industry and commerce shall also be preserved here. To minimize the amount of space required for industry and commerce, the planning department is focusing on more vertical development, such as multi-story warehouses.

For this, the planning office MUST was recently commissioned to create a target image. Together with the city, the office developed the name "Weststadt" for the area and divided the planning area into smaller quarters:








Image: MUST Städtebau GmbH

The fact that project developers have long recognized the potential of the area has become evident lately. In recent years, a number of noteworthy projects have already been realized here, such as "The Ship", branded as the most "digital" office building in Germany at the time.

These are some of the projects currently under construction or planned that are located in the area covered by the framework planning. I have divided the list according to the envisioned new quarters.



*Bickendorfer Gewerbehöfe*


*Vorum*
Office building for approximately 800 work places on 20,000 sq. ft. of usable space with restaurant spaces on the first floor.

*Location*: Vitalisstraße, Bickendorf
*Status*: Ready for construction
*Before*: Commercial area
*Planned completion*: 2024








Image: Evolutiq Real Estate Asset IV GmbH


*Ehrenveedel*
Multiple office buildings.

*Location*: Vogelsanger Straße, Ehrenfeld
*Status*: Ready for construction
*Before*: Freight station








Image: Aurelis Real Estate Service GmbH


*Pandion Neun Freunde*
Multiple residential buildings.

*Location*: Am Alten Güterbahnhof, Ehrenfeld
*Status*: under construction
*Before*: Freight station
*Planned completion*: 2023








Image: Pandion AG


*Pandion Fünf Freunde*
Multiple residential buildings.

*Location*: Am Alten Güterbahnhof, Ehrenfeld
*Status*: under construction
*Before*: Freight station
*Planned completion*: 2021/2022








Image: Pandion AG


*Kwartier Werk*
Eight residential buildings with 113 apartments.

*Location*: Am Alten Güterbahnhof, Ehrenfeld
*Status*: under construction
*Before*: Freight station
*Planned completion*: 2022








Image: KAMPMEYER Immobilien GmbH


*Lichtquartier*


*Ruby Hotel*
Hotel with 165 rooms located directly at Ehrenfeld train station.

*Location*: Ehrenfeldgürtel, Ehrenfeld
*Status*: Planning
*Before*: Postal distribution center
*Planned completion*: 2025








Image: Ruby Hotels


*Ehrenfeldgürtel 2*
Residential building with 39 apartments.

*Location*: Ehrenfeldgürtel, Ehrenfeld
*Status*: under construction
*Before*: Gas station
*Planned completion*: 2022








Image: WvM Immobilien + Projektentwicklung GmbH


*Residential and commercial building Heliosstraße*
New building with student apartments, floor hotel and supermarket on the first floor.

*Location*: Heliosstraße, Ehrenfeld
*Status*: under construction
*Before*: discount store with parking lot
*Planned completion*: 2022








Image: WvM Immobilien + Projektentwicklung GmbH


*Melatengürtel/Weinsbergstraße*
New residential construction.

*Location*: Melatengürtel/Weinsbergstraße, Ehrenfeld
*Status*: under construction
*Before*: Older residential development








Image: own photo


*Heliosschule*
New building for Germany's first practical school.

*Location*: Vogelsanger Straße, Ehrenfeld
*Status*: under construction
*Before*: Club, fallow land
*Planned completion*: 2024








Image: Schilling Architects


*Ehrenwert*
Office and residential building.

*Location*: Grüner Weg, Ehrenfeld
*Status*: under construction
*Before*: Furniture factory
*Planned completion*: 2022









Image: Frey AG.


*Residential and office building Lichtstraße*
Residential and office building.

*Location*: Lichtstraße, Ehrenfeld
*Status*: under construction
*Before*: Club, before that metal wholesaler








Image: BNM Real Estate Cologne


*VenEHR*
Residential building with 24 rental apartments and two stores.

*Location*: Venloer Strasse, Ehrenfeld
*Status*: Under construction
*Before*: Underutilization








Image: Metropol Group


*Melatenquartier*


*Langhaus Braunsfeld*
Building with 76 residential units.

*Location*: Scheidtweiler Strasse, Braunsfeld
*Status*: Planning
*Before*: Residential building from the post-war period
*Planned completion*: 2025








Image: Damrau Kusserow Architects


*Helmholzkiez*


*Residential buildings*
Several new residential buildings

*Location*: Helmholtzplatz, Ehrenfeld
*Status*: Planning
*Before*: Post-war offices








Image: Ute Piroeth Architektur


*Technologiepark*


*Quartier 111*
Office campus with four buildings.

*Location*: Eupener Straße, Braunsfeld
*Status*: Construction has started
*Before*: Brownfield site
*Planned completion*: 2025








Image: TAS KG, Tim Hupe Architects


*Alsdorfer Hof*
New construction of 220 apartments and a daycare.

*Location*: Alsdorfer Straße, Braunsfeld
*Status*: Construction planned to start in 2022
*Before*: Commercial area
*Planned completion*: 2023








Image: Pandion AG


*VIKZ association headquarters*
Headquarters of an association of Muslim cultural centres.

*Location*: Stolberger Straße, Braunsfeld
*Status*: Planning
*Before*: Brownfield site








Image: VIKZ


*Ovum*
New construction of a building ensemble with nearly 28,000 sqm of leasable space for offices, gastronomy, retail and a hotel.

*Location*: Stolberger Straße, Braunsfeld
*Status*: Under construction
*Before*: Warehouse
*Planned completion*: 2022








Image: Alfons & Alfreda Management GmbH


*Turkish Consulate General*
New building for the Turkish Consulate General.

*Location*: Eupener Straße, Braunsfeld
*Status*: Planning
*Before*: Brownfield site








Image: Heinze GmbH


*Luisenviertel*


*The Wid*
New construction of office buildings with gastro areas in wood hybrid construction.

*Location*: Widdersdorfer Straße, Braunsfeld
*Status*: Planning
*Before*: Auto parts dealer with large storage areas
*Planned completion*: End of 2025








Image: Alfons & Alfreda Management GmbH


*Pan*


*PAN*
New neighborhood with approximately 1700 new apartments and space for 4000 jobs.

*Location*: Between Maarweg, Widdersdorfer Str., Oskar-Jäger-Str.
*Status*: Planning
*Before*: Scrap yard
*Planned completion*: 2029








Image: PANDION AG


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Rheinland-Turm
Kerpen

A suburb in the west of Cologne, the town of Kerpen, is planning to build a 170 m high observation tower. The tower would be built using a timber hybrid construction method and upon completion, it would be the tallest wooden tower in the world. The Kerpen city council has already given the go-ahead. The planners now expect construction to start between summer 2022 and spring 2023.

Plans include a skywalk without railings at a height of 140 m, where visitors can walk across a platform strapped to a safety harness to get an unobstructed view of Cologne and the surrounding towns. A slide will be installed for the way down. An observatory is planned at the top.









Image: Pieroth


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

I/D Cologne
Mülheim

The first two buildings of this new business district have now been occupied by their tenants. The new square in the middle has also been opened, only the two fountains are not yet ready.
















The facade of the hotel building at the end of the new square is currently being installed. I am rather disappointed by what can be seen here so far. I had hoped for much more from the visualisations.








Looks like the tiles in my grandma's bathroom. 








For the planted facade on the new car park, this has obviously been a great summer so far.








All photos are taken by me

This is what the area will look like when all the buildings are completed:








Image: Art-Invest OSMAB Projekt GmbH

The taller building in the middle has undergone a redesign and will now look like this:
















Image: Colliers International


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Grünes Dorf
Chorweiler

Chorweiler is situated in the north of Cologne and was build as a satellite town in the 1970s. Today it is considered to be representative for the urban development policy of those days and is deemed to be a social hotspot.

In recent years, many streets and squares in the district have been revamped, which has improved Chorweiler's reputation. Now an investor wants to build a new mixed-use high-rise in the centre of Chorweiler. As a special feature, a stepped roof is planned that will be publicly accessible and provide space for allotment gardens and sports facilities.

















Images: FC Real Estate


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Via Culturalis
Innenstadt / Altstadt-Nord

"Via Culturalis" is a project in the historical centre of Cologne that aims to make the 2000-year history of the city more visible. Along the axis between Cologne Cathedral and the Church of St. Mary in the Capitol there are still many preserved historical testimonies. As these are often located below the present-day city, an underground archaeological circuit is also planned around the middle of the "Via Culturalis".

In the course of the project, most of the streets will be converted into pedestrian zones and upgraded with a high-quality design and new buildings.

Here is an overview:









*1: Roncalliplatz*
The square on the south side of Cologne Cathedral is the prelude to the Via Culturalis and will be lined by several new and renovated buildings in the future.









*2: Dom-Hotel*
The Dom-Hotel is currently being rebuilt and will have an additional floor with a public restaurant and bar. The luxury hotel is scheduled to reopen in 2023.









*3: New building of the City Museum and Curia House*
On the opposite side, the Roman-Germanic Museum (RGM) is currently being renovated (left side of the picture). Right next to it, a new building is planned for the Cologne City Museum. In the future, both museums will be connected by an underground passageway and will show Cologne's history together: The RGM will cover the first 1000 years, including the beginnings of the city in Germanic and Roman times. The City Museum will cover the period from the year 1000 to the present day.









*4: Kurt-Hackenberg-Platz*
The redesign of this square has already been completed. The picture also shows the back of the planned Cologne City Museum. 
On the right side of the picture you can see the Cologne Philharmonic Hall.









*5: Laurenz Carré*
Demolition and new construction of two building blocks (in the middle of the picture; see here for more) south of Roncalliplatz. Demolition work has just begun.
The planned new Curia House can be seen on the right edge of the picture.









*6: Theo-Burauen-Platz*
Redevelopment of another square. The building in the background is currently being renovated. The first Radisson Red hotel in Germany is being built here.









*7: Red House*
The two buildings to the right of the city hall tower are currently being constructed and will also contain an entrance to the U-Bahn.









*8: Miqua*
The Miqua, a museum on the history of the Jews in Cologne, is currently being built in front of the Historic Town Hall. Underneath the Miqua, the Archaeological Zone is being built, the aforementioned underground tour through the still preserved foundation walls of the medieval Jewish quarter, as well as foundation walls of Roman Cologne. (More here)









*9: Extension Wallraf-Richartz-Museum*
The art museum gets an extension (in the background) with an underground connection to the existing building. The Miqua can be seen again on the left.









*10: Hotel at the Quatermarkt*
New building for a hotel. The site is currently undeveloped and part of a square. The design is by the architectural office Landes & Partner.









*11: Gürzenichstraße*
The Gürzenich is a festival hall from the 15th century and is still used today for concerts, congresses and events.
The street in front of the Gürzenich is the first section of the Via Culturalis to be redesigned. Work on the new pavement is scheduled to begin this autumn. 
The new hotel at Quatermarkt can be seen again on the left edge of the picture.









*12: St. Mary in the Capitol Stairs*
Also starting this year, a flight of steps is to be built in front of the Romanesque church of St. Maria im Kapitol (St. Mary in the Capitol) as the end of the Via Culturalis.









All pictures are taken from a brochure for the recently published book Kölngold - Stadtschätze (which is also available in English) by Michael Wienand and Matthias Hamann. The visualisations were created in collaboration with the architect Kaspar Kraemer and the office HH Vision.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Improvements are always welcome but what is needed here is reconstruction.


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

The Two
Ehrenfeld

The investors of project "The Wid" (see here) are planning another commercial project just a few house numbers down the road, also on Widdersdorfer Strasse. They have already acquired the plot. 
The project "The Two" is also being planned in timber hybrid construction and will offer over 30,000 m² of new office and commercial space when completed. Completion is planned for the end of 2028. 

The architecture is once again by the architectural firm Phase5.

























Images: Alfons & Alfreda Management GmbH; Source: KÖLN / THE TWO – Alfons & Alfreda Management GmbH


----------



## SputnikBooster (Jun 17, 2013)

Friedrich + Karl
Nippes

New construction of an office building replacing a parking lot in Friedrich-Karl-Strasse in the Nippes district. Completion is planned for 2025.
The design is by JSWD Architekten (Cologne): Büroquartier Friedrich + Karl | JSWD Architekten

















Image: Rendertaxi for JSWD Architekten; Source: Büroquartier Friedrich + Karl | JSWD Architekten


----------

